
'All of a sudden being a CTO at a bank is sexy' Tech could revolutionize finance - edward
http://www.businessinsider.in/All-of-a-sudden-being-a-CTO-at-a-bank-is-sexy-This-technology-could-revolutionize-finance/articleshow/50234909.cms
======
bboreham
The reason given here appears to be bullshit. Nothing stops banks from
reducing settlement period with existing technology, except change is
complicated. It's already been done for foreign exchange - look up Continuous
Linked Settlement.

BlockChain's stand-out feature is that you don't have to trust a central
authority. As they are the central authorities in today's system, of course
banks are looking into it.

